# Pets in public



## lizbeth490 (Nov 9, 2011)

A few weeks ago, my step son and I went to chick-fil-a for lunch. We were on the way to my moms house for a visit and tortoise play date. So of course I am not going to leave Rex and Tiki in the car while I go in so I brought them inside with me in there travel container. I thought nothing of it, however everyone was staring at me and making comments about how it was "so disgusting" to have "those disgusting turtles" in the "restaurant". I work at Olive Garden and see all kinds of crazy stuff people do, the one that killed me the most?? Someone bringing there DOG into a real restaurant. I mean really??? I love my dogs to death and wish I could take them out but unfortunately I don't feel inside a restaurant is an appropriate place for one. And when asked to leave these people got all offended and said this was there baby and how dare we ask them to leave? WTF?!?! So its ok for people to bring dogs into malls and grocery stores and restaurant but its not ok to have my 6week old sulcatas in an enclosed carring tub for 10minutes while I order? UGHHH I hate people! lol 

Rant over  haha I feel much better


----------



## dmmj (Nov 9, 2011)

I hope you don't take offense, but honestly I don't want any animals in the restaurant when I am eating.

I also love my animals but I don't treat my dog like a baby.


----------



## lizbeth490 (Nov 9, 2011)

dmmj said:


> I hope you don't take offense, but honestly I don't want any animals in the restaurant when I am eating.
> 
> I also love my animals but I don't treat my dog like a baby.





none taken :]


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Nov 9, 2011)

Ridiculous! Your tortoises are harmless! The world is definitely divided into animal people and non-animal people. Just today I was having lunch with a friend, and he kept rolling his eyes whenever I said something about my turts/torts. Then he proceeded to tell me about how his wife is not supportive of an activity he is passionate about - that she makes fun of him ... etc. and it makes him feel bad. I explained he was doing the same thing to me! He just shrugged and said, "OK, Crazy Turtle Lady!" Some people just don't get it - his hobbies are important but mine is "crazy!"


----------



## Tom (Nov 9, 2011)

Boy are we all in the same boat here...

Here in CA there are health department laws that prevent all animals, except service animals, from entering any public place where food is served. The exception is some outdoor sidewalk cafes, but even that is questionable as sometime the "authorities" shut those down too. Personally your torts would not have bothered me, but I do understand other people's reaction. The dog in the Olive Garden would not have bothered me either though... When I am training service dogs, I regularly take them into restaurants and grocery stores too. With their appropriate vest on, of course.


----------



## lizbeth490 (Nov 9, 2011)

Tom said:


> Boy are we all in the same boat here...
> 
> Here in CA there are health department laws that prevent all animals, except service animals, from entering any public place where food is served. The exception is some outdoor sidewalk cafes, but even that is questionable as sometime the "authorities" shut those down too. Personally your torts would not have bothered me, but I do understand other people's reaction. The dog in the Olive Garden would not have bothered me either though... When I am training service dogs, I regularly take them into restaurants and grocery stores too. With their appropriate vest on, of course.



I feel like service animals are definately an exception, I mean I don't love the thought of there fur in my food but atleast they have a purpose for being there. On the other hand a dog in a stroller....c'mon! lol


----------



## Tom (Nov 9, 2011)

I just don't see a well behaved dog in a restaurant as any different than one of my dogs in the kitchen or dining room of my home every night. It is a rare meal that I eat while not in the presence of at least ONE dog, if not several.


----------



## GBtortoises (Nov 10, 2011)

"I hope you don't take offense, but honestly I don't want any animals in the restaurant when I am eating."--Ditto!

I thought it was against Federal law for live animals to be in any establishment that sells packaged or prepared foods? The exception being service animals and animals intended as food (which also have restrictions).


----------



## Angi (Nov 10, 2011)

I can see a dog in a restaurant as a problem because of dog hair. 6 Week old torts in a container I see no problem with unless you were handeling them.


----------



## zesty_17 (Nov 10, 2011)

i have brought many animals into restaurants when traveling. It is against the law in florida to leave your animal in a locked car-even if the air is running. I haven't ever caught crap for this, but if i did.. i would probably return the criticism with a question, "How do you know this isn't my anxiety turtle? or service animal? I appreciate your concern, but my animals is contained and I ask that you respect my right to privacy." As an employee that sees a lot of service animals, we are not allowed to ask someone why they have such animal, and they are allowed anywhere except places in which they could come in direct contact with our animals-for example a dog in the aviary, etc.


----------



## exoticsdr (Nov 10, 2011)

I would much rather see a well behaved dog in an eating establishment than some of the kids that parents bring and let run-amuck. As for the different attitude for service animals, why would they not bother you? afterall, is being a service animal make the animal shed less hair or does the hair from a service animal not bother you (you, being those that are offended). Personally, as long as the animal (this includes children) is not being disruptive and I can enjoy my meal, I don't care if there is a 600# Aldabra tort sitting in a booth next to a former police officer in the seat next to me.....actually, I would probably buy both of their meals.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Nov 10, 2011)

exoticsdr said:


> I would much rather see a well behaved dog in an eating establishment than some of the kids that parents bring and let run-amuck. As for the different attitude for service animals, why would they not bother you? afterall, is being a service animal make the animal shed less hair or does the hair from a service animal not bother you (you, being those that are offended). Personally, as long as the animal (this includes children) is not being disruptive and I can enjoy my meal, I don't care if there is a 600# Aldabra tort sitting in a booth next to a former police officer in the seat next to me.....actually, I would probably buy both of their meals.



Absolute agreement w/ this entire post! I, too, prefer seeing well-behaved beasts over badly-behaved children. 

A restaurant I used to work at had one customer who ate out on the patio and always had her macaque monkey, Max, with her...that beast had the most perfectly delicate manners I've ever seen, including wiping it's lips after every bite. And he always hand-carried my tip to my jar, looking very solemn and serious about it. 

Suggestion to those who find the need to carry a tortoise inside a restaurant: Wear dark glasses and if confronted about it, loudly say "They sold me a seeing eye tortoise? That must be why it takes so long to cross the street!"


----------



## Tom (Nov 10, 2011)

I'd buy their meals for them and then sit and watch him try to get a 600 pound tortoise back outside and into his car.


----------



## ascott (Nov 10, 2011)

In an ideal world people would not be concerned....I would not care if an animal of any kind could sit politely in a restaurant or fast food place....I would however...give athe quick smack to any hand, paw, foot or flipper that came across my plate...that being my personal space and all...lol.


----------



## Morty the Torty (Nov 10, 2011)

Tom said:


> I just don't see a well behaved dog in a restaurant as any different than one of my dogs in the kitchen or dining room of my home every night. It is a rare meal that I eat while not in the presence of at least ONE dog, if not several.



I agree with you Tom


----------



## Utah Lynn (Nov 10, 2011)

Tom said:


> I just don't see a well behaved dog in a restaurant as any different than one of my dogs in the kitchen or dining room of my home every night. It is a rare meal that I eat while not in the presence of at least ONE dog, if not several.


I agree here.


----------



## jaizei (Nov 10, 2011)

I think animals do not belong in restaurants, nor many of the other public places people take them.


----------



## zesty_17 (Nov 10, 2011)

exoticsdr said:


> I would much rather see a well behaved dog in an eating establishment than some of the kids that parents bring and let run-amuck. As for the different attitude for service animals, why would they not bother you? afterall, is being a service animal make the animal shed less hair or does the hair from a service animal not bother you (you, being those that are offended). Personally, as long as the animal (this includes children) is not being disruptive and I can enjoy my meal, I don't care if there is a 600# Aldabra tort sitting in a booth next to a former police officer in the seat next to me.....actually, I would probably buy both of their meals.



I would LOVE to see a 600lb Aldabra in a booth!!


----------



## terryo (Nov 10, 2011)

exoticsdr said:


> I would much rather see a well behaved dog in an eating establishment than some of the kids that parents bring and let run-amuck. As for the different attitude for service animals, why would they not bother you? afterall, is being a service animal make the animal shed less hair or does the hair from a service animal not bother you (you, being those that are offended). Personally, as long as the animal (this includes children) is not being disruptive and I can enjoy my meal, I don't care if there is a 600# Aldabra tort sitting in a booth next to a former police officer in the seat next to me.....actually, I would probably buy both of their meals.



I agree with your post 100 %. I go shopping in the mall with these babies, and always stop for a cup of coffee and no one seems to take offense. They are more behaved then some children I see there.


----------



## ascott (Nov 10, 2011)

OMG Terry...that has to be the funniest (and cool) thing have seen in along time.....hmmmm I think my old man CDT would fit in there perfectly.....I think you are onto a new tortoise buggy.....lol


----------



## GBtortoises (Nov 11, 2011)

Problem is that the definition of "well-behaved" can vary quite a bit among people. I think our three dogs are well behaved, but Tom, being a professional trainer, might very well disagree after spending a few minutes with them! 
A tortoise or turtle in a box or a goldfish in a bag is also a completely different situation than a dog or cat or bird being in a restaurant. 
Shirts are required too-how would everyone feel if a shirtless 300 lb. guy covered with hair and sweating sat next to them for dinner? 
What about someone smoking next to you while you're eating?


----------



## zesty_17 (Nov 11, 2011)

i have been out a lot with my snake around my neck, and hardly anyone ever notices. Its sad that people are not very observant, so if you dont draw that much attention to yourself, you probably wont get that much in return. It was funny one time that a guy did notice Isis, i was standing in line with a friend waiting to get inside a building & the guy behind me reached out and touched her. he jumped back so quick! It was pretty funny, he said he thought she was just a fake one-lol, i bet he doesn't go around touching strangers anymore. (she's harmless btw, just hangs out, albino texas black rat snake).


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 11, 2011)

"how would everyone feel if a shirtless 300 lb. guy covered with hair and sweating sat next to them for dinner? "-- Gary, I don't know how I would feel about that, but I sure know what I would say! 
"JACQUI PLEASE! THIS IS A FAMILY RESTAURANT!"


----------



## Tom (Nov 11, 2011)

GBtortoises said:


> Problem is that the definition of "well-behaved" can vary quite a bit among people. I think our three dogs are well behaved, but Tom, being a professional trainer, might very well disagree after spending a few minutes with them!
> A tortoise or turtle in a box or a goldfish in a bag is also a completely different situation than a dog or cat or bird being in a restaurant.
> Shirts are required too-how would everyone feel if a shirtless 300 lb. guy covered with hair and sweating sat next to them for dinner?
> What about someone smoking next to you while you're eating?



I wouldn't have a shirtless 300lb. dude at my dinner table at home, but I do have my dogs around my dinner table at home.

That's the big disconnect I see here. Many people have their own cats and dogs living and shedding hair in their homes and in and around the kitchen and dining areas, but for some reason the thought of dog laying under or near my table at a restaurant is absolutely repulsive to some of the same people.

Due to my line of work I deal with this issue almost daily. Sometimes on a shoot day on location, they serve meals on somebody's front lawn. Many of the crew do not like the idea of the dog resting in his crate and would like to see him out and with me. Sometimes I decide to bring the dog to lunch with me. I'll have him lay down quietly on the outskirts of the lunch tables while I eat. Some people love this and others do not. I just find it interesting because while we eat there will frequently be people out walking their dogs and passing by just a few feet away on the sidewalk, and these dogs draw no response from the people who don't like MY dog in the lunch area.

I find this thread interesting too. There is no right or wrong, but people's preferences on this subject are interesting to me.


----------



## GBtortoises (Nov 11, 2011)

Tom-I think we have to keep in mind that not everyone out there is an animal lover and even some animal lovers that I know aren't crazy about dogs. Some people also have a legitimate fear of them. I personally love dogs to death, have never not had at least one and it's usually two or three. I'll never be without one. Our dogs at home are underfoot while we're at the table eating, they don't beg, they don't sit and stare at us, they just lay under the table hoping someone drops something! But even that may offend some people. I respect that. Maybe for the same reason that I absolutely can't stand smoking in a restaurant. Thankfully, here in New York State that is no longer a problem. But that's the point I'm trying to make: We all have different tolerance levels for different things. Probably if we could look at the root of some of the reasoning that people have for their feelings we'd discover how ridiculous most of it is. I know that the root of the no animals in food establishments was based on health concerns. You have to wonder, was there really that many animals in food places that it drew enough attention to pass a law against it? I think in a lot of cases, I'd be much more worried about what is going on in the kitchen!


----------



## terryo (Nov 11, 2011)

I'd be much more worried about what is going on in the kitchen! 

Oh yeah!!! Definitely!


----------



## Laura (Nov 11, 2011)

was it too hot to leave them in the car while you ordered for 10 minutes> ? or use the drive thru?> 
I dont see why you took them inside at all.. 
but if kept in thier container and not taken out and held etc.. i dont see a problem.. the dogs in their contained stroller.. i dont see aproblem.. 
others might...


----------



## exoticsdr (Nov 11, 2011)

I've taken my baby kangaroos into many establishments, in their travel pouch, and very rarely had anyone even notice.....how did anyone even notice two little torts in a container, unless they weren't being kept hidden?




Laura said:


> was it too hot to leave them in the car while you ordered for 10 minutes> ? or use the drive thru?>
> I dont see why you took them inside at all..
> but if kept in thier container and not taken out and held etc.. i dont see a problem.. the dogs in their contained stroller.. i dont see aproblem..
> others might...


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Nov 11, 2011)

exoticsdr said:


> I've taken my baby kangaroos into many establishments, in their travel pouch, and very rarely had anyone even notice.....how did anyone even notice two little torts in a container, unless they weren't being kept hidden?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Plus, w/ baby kangaroos, you have the "Awwww...too cute!" factor, although I'd think most would feel the same way about tortoises, as well.


----------



## EKLC (Nov 11, 2011)

Even if someone brought their untrained tiger into a restaurant, part of me would think it was awesome while being mauled to death


----------



## terryo (Nov 11, 2011)

EKLC said:


> Even if someone brought their untrained tiger into a restaurant, part of me would think it was awesome while being mauled to death



Damn! That's just how I feel too.


----------



## Tom (Nov 11, 2011)

Not me. I would be training that tiger some darn manners for them. He'd be a well behaved tiger when I got through with him!


----------



## dmmj (Nov 12, 2011)

EKLC said:


> Even if someone brought their untrained tiger into a restaurant, part of me would think it was awesome while being mauled to death


Just slather some BBQ sauce on yourself.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Nov 12, 2011)

EKLC said:


> Even if someone brought their untrained tiger into a restaurant, part of me would think it was awesome while being mauled to death



You, fellow tort-fan, are the very definition of "good sport"! 



Tom said:


> Not me. I would be training that tiger some darn manners for them. He'd be a well behaved tiger when I got through with him!



You are much man, Hondo!


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Nov 12, 2011)

Not a good idea to bring animals into establishments where food is served. I once brought my baby redfoot tortoise into a grocery store, but I asked the manager for permission first, did not take my tortoise out of her carrier, and made the trip real quick (I got her some greens). That is the only time I have ever brought a pet into a grocery store, and I have never brought one into a restaurant. I have brought food from restaurants for my box turtles, but the boxies were at home.


----------

